# Marriott Groups on Facebook



## SunandFun83 (Nov 6, 2015)

Many Legacy Weeks Resorts have had owner groups for sharing ideas, posting rentals, meeting up, etc.

I found that several new groups are being formed on Facebook

Marriott Destination Owners
https://www.facebook.com/groups/265870520207317/

Marriott Owners Rent and Trade
https://www.facebook.com/groups/131529330535345/

Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club Owners
https://www.facebook.com/groups/KoOlina.owners/

Marriott's Aruba Surf Club
https://www.facebook.com/groups/37866230142/

Marriott Aruba Ocean Club
https://www.facebook.com/groups/230579927138476/

Marriott's Canyon Villas - Owners Group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/558510584312423/


I think Facebook will be the way owners communicate.


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 6, 2015)

Don't forget "MVC Owners of MD VA &  DC".  We use it only to arrange social events for Marriott owners in the greater DC area.


----------



## chunkygal (Nov 7, 2015)

Still can't bring myself to facebook.
But more tempting
I wii need a fake name cause I don't want to be patients friends


----------



## l0410z (Nov 7, 2015)

Great Idea.    The Monarch doesn't have one so I just created one.  Looking for people to help administer or Join.  Monarch as an owners website run by the HOA.  I will see if they are willing to take it over or at least posted the link.  

https://www.facebook.com/groups/754689184660062/


----------



## Weimaraner (Nov 7, 2015)

chunkygal said:


> Still can't bring myself to facebook.
> But more tempting
> I wii need a fake name cause I don't want to be patients friends



I have friends who are police officers, teachers etc and people sometimes use maiden name, first and middle names, nickname.I was reluctant to join FB but had to since I manage a business page. I've enjoyed connecting with friends I don't get to see every day. 

I really enjoy the Aruba Surf Club group which gives me a daily dose of Aruba. Great pics, ideas, restaurant reviews, encouragement. People even pass on their leftover floats and liquor. On the flip side, the Harborside group is depressing.


----------



## BobG7734 (Nov 7, 2015)

This is good info about available resources.  Can a "sticky" be started to gather all available Facebook (or other) websites which are resource specific?


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 7, 2015)

A few things to be aware of - 

Every Marriott resort has a Facebook page that was created by MVW sometime during October, 2011.  These all have the Marriott Vacation Club logo featured prominently in the Profile Picture box.  They're all watched and moderated by resort and corporate representatives.  But some are very helpful as well, posting things like the current Activity Schedules, refurb highlights, etc.

There are also several Facebook pages specific to resorts which have been started by folks looking to gain an edge as landlords in the rental markets.  Some are more strict than others in that you're not allowed to post anything that the administrator decides is negative.  It may take some time reading before you get a feel for whether that's in play on any certain pages.

I think it would be great if you could manage to get a Facebook page sanctioned by a resort HOA board with their full participation, but I wouldn't hold out hope for it at any of the resorts which don't already have similar established websites (like this one related to Aruba Ocean Club.)  MVC wasn't always receptive to the idea of such groups and MVW appears to be even less so.

Aside from all that, Facebook is a great medium for this sort of thing.  If you find/start a group feel free to post the link here in this thread _as long as you're not using the site for personal gain._


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 7, 2015)

certainly hope these new ones arent similar to the ridiculous bluegreen/wyndham ones who refuse to let any discussions deemed "negative" appear anywhere on any of the pages of the group.

I am usually all for any member collaboration that allows timeshare knowledge to be shared, but it sickens me when you get these groups that censor all the useful information just to make some owners happy about their decisions and ownership!


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 7, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> certainly hope these new ones arent similar to the ridiculous bluegreen/wyndham ones who refuse to let any discussions deemed "negative" appear anywhere on any of the pages of the group.
> 
> I am usually all for any member collaboration that allows timeshare knowledge to be shared, but it sickens me when you get these groups that censor all the useful information just to make some owners happy about their decisions and ownership!



There's definitely at least one Marriott page like that!  I forget which resort but the page's administrator posted the link here a few times until TUGgers realized it could only be His Happy Place, and they ran him off.


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 7, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> A few things to be aware of -
> 
> Every Marriott resort has a Facebook page that was created by MVW sometime during October, 2011.  These all have the Marriott Vacation Club logo featured prominently in the Profile Picture box.  They're all watched and moderated by resort and corporate representatives.  But some are very helpful as well, posting things like the current Activity Schedules, refurb highlights, etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Susan.  I only now found the official Marriott Facebook page for the Maui Ocean Club. 

https://www.facebook.com/MarriottsMauiOceanClub/

Here are two that I have belonged to for quite some time and they do have rental ads but also how to better use the benefits for Sr. Citizens. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/295971153937153/
 Description
Welcome to a page solely for 55 and over (or close) to discuss getting the best bang for the buck using MVCI as a second home retired. Also how we can connect trips with weeks, trades, cruises, points, rentals or whatever makes us happy. If you found a fantastic 55 and older community share it and your thoughts. Look at the page as your retirement community helping each other out.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/50134624921/
Description
A group for Maui Marriott Vacation Club Owners. Ka'anapali Beach!

All our timeshares have Facebook pages by the resort or by an owner with rental pages too.


----------



## Quilter (Nov 7, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> A few things to be aware of -
> 
> Every Marriott resort has a Facebook page that was created by MVW sometime during October, 2011.  [/I]



Anyone know how to find the Facebook page for Harbour Pointe?


----------



## GreenTea (Nov 7, 2015)

The advice here is typically more on point than FB.   Far more expertise here.


----------



## Quilter (Nov 7, 2015)

Ocean Pointe's newsgroup is still going strong.   600 members.    Input from Board members.   Manager addresses issues by sending messages through the Board.   

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/OPnewsgroup/

Owner's only please since TUG is best place for thorough Marriott and timesharing information.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 7, 2015)

Quilter said:


> Anyone know how to find the Facebook page for Harbour Pointe?



For any of the resorts search, "Marriott's _____" in the Facebook search box.  Doing that for Harbour Point brings up a page for both, "Marriott's Harbour Point and Marriott's Sunset Pointe."


----------



## myhrse11 (Nov 8, 2015)

Waiohai also has it's own facebook page.


----------



## Quilter (Nov 8, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> For any of the resorts search, "Marriott's _____" in the Facebook search box.  Doing that for Harbour Point brings up a page for both, "Marriott's Harbour Point and Marriott's Sunset Pointe."



Thanks Sue.   I tried that last night but wasn't finding it.   Must have misspelled Harbour :roll eyes:


I looked at it and also the page for OP.   The content seems one sided with picture posts from the staff . . ."it's a nice day. . ."

The only discussion on the OP site was 2 posts from same unhappy person saying they can't get February reservation or February exchange through II.

The most interesting post on OP page is an aerial photo Oct. 21, 2014.   It's gorgeous.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 8, 2015)

Quilter said:


> Thanks Sue.   I tried that last night but wasn't finding it.   Must have misspelled Harbour :roll eyes:
> 
> 
> I looked at it and also the page for OP.   *The content seems one sided with picture posts from the staff . . ."it's a nice day. . ."*
> ...



About what's bolded - Just like I wouldn't expect members of the HOA boards and MVW execs to officially sanction Facebook pages started by Owners, I wouldn't expect any of the official Facebook pages started and continuously monitored by MVW to allow anything more than mildly-negative content.  It's par for the course with MVW, not a surprise at all.  In fact I don't blame them - it's not the purpose of their promotional pages.  (IMO TUG's format serves much better for non-promotional purposes, anyway.  )


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Nov 9, 2015)

I used to be a member of the Surf Club group on Facebook.  I left when it became too much of a cheerleading group instead of a place to share useful information about ownership and using your week(s).  Too many conversations were deleted by the moderators because they didn't like them, even though the info was very important to owners or guests.  Very opinionated people on there too, who bash those with differing opinions (which is OK by the moderators, they even joined in).  TUG is way better and will continue to be.  The Facebook groups end up being just like Facebook itself.  A place to brag and complain while removing yourself from reality.


----------



## l0410z (Nov 9, 2015)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> I used to be a member of the Surf Club group on Facebook.  I left when it became too much of a cheerleading group instead of a place to share useful information about ownership and using your week(s).  Too many conversations were deleted by the moderators because they didn't like them, even though the info was very important to owners or guests.  Very opinionated people on there too, who bash those with differing opinions (which is OK by the moderators, they even joined in).  TUG is way better and will continue to be.  The Facebook groups end up being just like Facebook itself.  A place to brag and complain while removing yourself from reality.



I created a group for the Monarch based on this thread and the Monarch not having a Facebook Group (Not associated with MVCI) ). I believe that  groups with common interest can be of value.  I belong to a few of them (none that I set up) that are really good.  One of my first posts gives Tug credit for the idea.  I also provided a link to the Tug forum.    This is not my group, I just created it.  It will become what the people who join make of it.  The only request I will have is respectful interaction.  I have never created a group before so good or bad, this will be a learning experience.


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 9, 2015)

I think there is a place for both TUG and Facebook.  Facebook is more of a social site.  TUG is good for solid information.  I've referred people to TUG several times on the Groups that I belong to.  Facebook was really helpful when I was looking for 3 units for Christmas week 2016 on the Royal Resorts Group.  I posted my needs and within 30 minutes I had all 3 weeks in the same building.  It would have taken a year, if ever, to find those by sorting through TUG and Redweek ads.  We really like our Facebook MD, DC, VA Group also.  It is strictly a local Marriott owners' social group to go to lunch or dinner quarterly to talk timeshares and trade information.  I don't see TUG and Facebook as competing with each other at all.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Nov 9, 2015)

That is great Suzanne to have a local group to share info and ideas with! I wish we had that here in the Richmond,Williamsburg, Tidewater area. How did yours get started?


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 10, 2015)

TRAVELING FOOL said:


> That is great Suzanne to have a local group to share info and ideas with! I wish we had that here in the Richmond,Williamsburg, Tidewater area. How did yours get started?



One of the owners set up the Facebook page for us and then announced it on the general Marriott Owners Facebook pages.  Interested owners then went to the Local page and asked to join.  It's really pretty easy.  It just takes one person to set up the page and make the announcement on the other Marriott pages.  We leave all the general discussion to the big Groups.  We just use ours to announce events.  We take turns planning the dinners/lunches which is simple.  Someone just picks a date and calls a restaurant and makes a reservation. We get 10-16 people at a time which is a nice number.  There are 50-some members of the page now.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks for the info Suzanne! I will give it some thought. We have met many owners during our travels from our area.


----------



## l0410z (Nov 10, 2015)

I actually set up a group  for the Monarch after reading  this thread. I have never set up a group before and it took about 10 minutes (9 spent watching the news).  MVCI has a Monarch Page (not group) that I put a message on pointing to the group.  I did this today.  So far it is still on the MVCI Monarch page.


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 10, 2015)

l0410z said:


> I actually set up a group  for the Monarch after reading  this thread. I have never set up a group before and it took about 10 minutes (9 spent watching the news).  MVCI has a Monarch Page (not group) that I put a message on pointing to the group.  I did this today.  So far it is still on the MVCI Monarch page.



Also post it on Marriott Vacation Club International - Owners' Network, Marriott Destination Club Owners & Marriott Vacation Club 55 and Over.  They are Owners' sites, not corporate sites.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi Suzanne...not knocking the groups...but are you aware of the search feature in the TUG marketplace?  there is certainly no reason to sift through all 4000+ ads....you can filter results down to exactly what you want =)

http://tug2.com/MarketplaceClassifiedBrowse.aspx


----------



## GregT (Nov 10, 2015)

I belong to a couple of these groups, and it's fun to get recent pictures and occasional updates on property news, but I've found Facebook to be a cumbersome way to have a conversation about the properties.  It's not thread-specific and therefore can become a stream of consciousness.

Also, some owners (Maui in particular) are simply using it to list their ads for rent, and I also think it's an inefficient way to rent a unit.

I also think there is a place for both, but view TUG has a far more efficient way to disseminate information about properties and the timeshare systems.

Best,

Greg


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes I'm aware of the Search function.  I post all my rentals on TUG Marketplace.  The reason I contacted the Royal Resort Facebook Group was because I was wanting to lock it down for Christmas week over a year out (March 2015 for a December 2016 rental). Since it was extended family I wanted all 3 units in the same building.  Plus, I have never been to the Royal Resorts so I needed guidance there.  There apparently is a Royal Resorts Owner Rental site (don't know if it is on Facebook or the Royals sponsor it).  Anyway, a woman was there at the time  and saw the post and ran around taking pictures of all the views that would be available for Week 51.  She really went above and beyond for a total stranger, non-owner.  I love TUG and the Marketplace, but it wasn't a search I could do on a form because I was wanting to book 21 months in advance of the stay.  There was nothing on the Marketplace yet.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 10, 2015)

no problem at all.

certainly cant complain that there are "too many" resources for owners these days!!


----------



## l0410z (Nov 11, 2015)

l0410z said:


> I actually set up a group  for the Monarch after reading  this thread. I have never set up a group before and it took about 10 minutes (9 spent watching the news).  MVCI has a Monarch Page (not group) that I put a message on pointing to the group.  I did this today.  So far it is still on the MVCI Monarch page.



Both the MVCI Monarch Facebook page and the MVCI Facebook page took off my posting for the Monarch Owners Group.  I am not sure if they had a problem with a link or the concept.  I posted the question.... will wait for answer.


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 11, 2015)

Are they the corporate pages or the owners' pages that remove your post?


----------



## l0410z (Nov 11, 2015)

suzannesimon said:


> Are they the corporate pages or the owners' pages that remove your post?



I assumed it was the administration of the corporate site since both have the MVCI on the page.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 11, 2015)

l0410z said:


> Both the MVCI Monarch Facebook page and the MVCI Facebook page took off my posting for the Monarch Owners Group.  I am not sure if they had a problem with a link or the concept.  I posted the question.... will wait for answer.



Not surprising that your posts would be moderated and your links removed on any corporate pages - MVW is typically not receptive to anything that encourages owners easily organizing themselves as a group.  It's frustrating but completely understandable from their point of view.


----------



## l0410z (Nov 29, 2015)

*Koddos to the HOA of the Monarch*

The HOA has a website to communicate to Monarch Owners.    I asked and they put the following on the website under Resources for the Monarch facebook group I created.   

"Want to enter discussion about our resort? A Monarch Facebook Group has been established for owners (past, present, and future) as well as renters and exchangers to share ideas, ask questions, and exchange information about Monarch. Please note that this Facebook group is independent from the Monarch Owners Association and was not created by or endorsed by the Monarch Board of Directors or our Management associates, nor does the Board or the management team monitor the content. Go to https://www.facebook.com/groups/754689184660062/ to learn more."


----------

